# Prevent Upgrade?



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Can someone remind me how to prevent a software upgrade without unplugging the TiVo? Do I modofy something in the rc file?

Thank you.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

bootpage mod
add upgradesoftware=false to the bootpage


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Can I just add it at the top of my rc.sysinit file? before it checks for $upgradesoftware=false?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

no
use the bootpage utility


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

K, will do

Thank you for your help


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Is this legal?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

ufo4sale said:


> Is this legal?


Quite legal actually. Why wouldn't it be?


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Cause you agree to pay for the service and any changes that they might make to it.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

Technically, I'd say most tivo hacking is illegal, in one way or another, but it's a fairly gray area (as this is)

You own the box... you're paying for the service... and just because tivo calls it an "upgrade" doesn't mean you want those changes (sort of like Microsoft in that regard)

I tell you... if my pcs were slated to auto-"upgrade" from XP to Vista, I certainly would be looking for ways to prevent it... not exactly the same, but they ARE my pcs, no matter whose o/s is running on them


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

BTUx9 said:


> Technically, I'd say most tivo hacking is illegal, in one way or another, but it's a fairly gray area (as this is)
> 
> You own the box... you're paying for the service... and just because tivo calls it an "upgrade" doesn't mean you want those changes (sort of like Microsoft in that regard)


It's like when Ford did that recall on the Pinto's with the exploding gas tanks, it wasn't mandatory to bring your car in for the upgrades, it was just strongly recommended...  :up:


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

Soapm said:


> It's like when Ford did that recall on the Pinto's with the exploding gas tanks, it wasn't mandatory to bring your car in for the upgrades, it was just strongly recommended...  :up:


umm... thanx for the support, but that's probably a bad example, given that it's arguable that the old pintos were a safety risk for others... lack of s/w upgrade is VERY unlikely to cause your tivo to burst into flames, injuring others


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

You should be aware that preventing updates on Standalone tivos will at some time affect your ability to receive guide data. Tivo Inc., wants you running the latest and greatest.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

Ok, bad example but I was thinking of that pesky 2AM reboot once you have the new OS downloaded and not installed.


----------



## Doomster (Nov 6, 2003)

Where can I get the bootpage utility?

Is it part of the Zipper packages?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It is on the standard free boot ISOs.


----------



## Doomster (Nov 6, 2003)

Standard free boot ISOs?

I have Instantcake on CD Would bootpage be on that?


----------



## Doomster (Nov 6, 2003)

Bump.

Where would I get a copy of the bootpage utility?

Thanx.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It is on the standard MFStools CDs. download one and burn it to CDRW, or manually extract the iso and ram image.


----------

